# ¿Como se usa la Punta de RF?



## asterión (Abr 20, 2010)

Amigos, he visto que la punta de rf convierte la señal rf alterna en voltaje para que sea facilmente leida por un tester (hasta ahi estoy bien?). Ok, pero que hago con el voltaje que me sale? que significa en watts? lei por ahi que hay tablas pero no encuentro ninguna aun, me dan una mano?


----------



## andreiu (Abr 22, 2010)

hola.la lectura que haces tu en la pantalla del aparato segun la punta rf que tengas hay que hacer un calculo para poder sacar la potencia(w).saludos

aqui tienes un enlace con lo que estas tu buscando.espero que te sirva.http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm


----------



## asterión (Abr 22, 2010)

Aja, pero sabes como son esos calculos?


----------



## andreiu (Abr 23, 2010)

en el post anterior te he dejado un link donde hay una punta rf con su corespondiente calculo.hechale un vistazo.saludos


----------



## asterión (Abr 23, 2010)

Esta bueno el link, aunque eso no se parece a ninguna punta de RF que he visto...


----------



## andreiu (Abr 24, 2010)

esa punta te aseguro que funccione por que es la que uso yo normalmente.un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 24, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Amigos, he visto que la punta de rf convierte la señal rf alterna en voltaje para que sea facilmente leida por un tester (hasta ahi estoy bien?). Ok, pero que hago con el voltaje que me sale? que significa en watts? lei por ahi que hay tablas pero no encuentro ninguna aun, me dan una mano?


 
La punta de RF básicamente es un rectificador de mediana impendancia en un espectro mas o menos "alargado" (depende del diodo)

La diferencia de potencial que te muestra NO es Watt's sino un aproximado del Vpp (pico a pico). Para medir potencias, tendrias que usar una resistencia de 50ohm seguida del diodo y un capacitor.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 16, 2010)

Buenas!, en lugar a aportar una solucion... aporto una duda y un posible proyecto

duda: si conecto la punta en el conector de la antena, junto con la misma. puedo medir la potencia irradiada?

proyecto: hacer dentro de una caja con un uc (yo manejo el 8051) y un AD un wattimetro y de paso un medidor de roe y queda la programacion abierta para embeber algun chiche mas, frecuencimetro, que se yo.. algo asi

Saludos!


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola:
En los laboratorios no se hace exactamente asi, ya que el circuito de la sonda esta diseñado para rectificar media onda, con lo que en su salida tendras la mitad de la tension real menos el umbral de conduccion del diodo, en este caso 0,642V. Si tememos en cuenta que 1 mW son aprox. 632,360 mV Pico-Pico y 316,180mV de pico la tension RMS son 223,607 mV. De esta manera vemos que la sonda que comentais se aproxima, pero aun le queda un poco para acercarse al valor real. ¿Porque ocurre esto?
Si no fijamos en el rectificador y miramos sus caracteristicas vemos una serie de valores que quizas no sean los adecuados para la frecuencia que vamos a medir, ya que el diodo necesita un umbral de aprox. 0,640 V para conducir esta tension de perdida le tandremos en cuenta. Ademas para que la medida sea aun mas real tendremos que saber si al diodo le da "tiempo" a llegar al valor minimo "0" antes de que la siguiente semionda le haga conducir, esto puede parecer poco importante, pero cuando se superan ciertos limites de frecuencia influye de manera sustancial en las medidas.
Por supuesto en el laboratorio lo tenemos mas facil pues siempre hay algun aparato que nos va a decir la potencia con valores exactos.
Hay varias maneras de medir la potencia de RF, pero siempre teniendo en cuenta los factores que comento si queremos tener un minimo de precision.
Por supuesto la sonda de Pablin ya tiene la carga ficticia o "fantasma" de 50 Ohm integrada, esto no se puede medir con la antena conectada, ha de ponerse siempre una carga de este tipo que soporte la potencia del transmisor.

Normalmente las sondas de RF no suelen ser pasivas (distingamos una sonda de un Vatimetro) tienen una porcion de electronica que depende de la precision que pretendamos alcanzar con dicho instrumento, hay muchas marcas comerciales que tienen en sus catalogos sondas de RF, los precios son bastante altos ya que estas sondas suelen llegar desde pocos Mhz hasta varios Ghz con diferencias en las medias de solo algun dB. Se pueden encontrar algunos modelos de BOONTON de hace algunos años por un precio adsequible, pero seguro y como esto es un foro de electronica algunos optaran por autoconstruirla.
La mayoria de ellas son lo que dice su nombre "Sondas" que en el mejor de los casos el fondo de escala esta en aprox. 20 dBm como mucho, son para pequeñas potencias y verificar osciladores y pequeños premplificadores de RF donde las potencias no superan algunas decenas de mW, estas sondas por supuesto pueden medir centenares de W o incluso miles, por supuesto poniendo en su entrada los atenuadores de potencia correspondientes, estos suelen tener precios que en ocasiones el de la sonda en comparacion parece irrisorio.
En la RED podemos encontrar esquemas de estos "artilugios" que en la mayoria de los casos solo sirven para saber si hay RF o no, no teniendo una escala que nos diga la magnitud de la señal.  Estaria bien encontrar en la RED algo que pudiesemos montar y que ademas podamos calibrar en consecuencia, hay poco y menos aun en castellano, pero algo se puede encontrar, si bien en algunos casos es dificil encontrar algunos componentes.  Les dejo un enlace de un radioaficionado español que pone en su pagina la construccion de una sonda y exibe con todo lujo de detalles su construccion y calibracion, este colega suele poner articulos en revistas y en su pagina se puede encontrar bastante informacion relacionada con la RF.

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/milivolt_rf/milivolt_rf.htm

Espero les sirva y sea de su agrado, si alguien tiene interes en alguna sonda de este tipo dispongo de alguna informacion recabada en la RED que seguro sera util.

Saludos

Lolo


----------

